# Google is evil



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 24, 2015)

Just back from Barbados and took about 200 pictures. Shortly after adding  them to Google drive a little movie pops up and matches the picture with the location. Airport, Hilton, Oistens etc. I never entered the locations but Google was tracking where and when I took the photos!


----------



## Toro (Apr 24, 2015)

Big Brother is watching you.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 24, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Just back from Barbados and took about 200 pictures. Shortly after adding  them to Google drive a little movie pops up and matches the picture with the location. Airport Hilton Listens etc. I never entered the locations but Google was tracking where and when I took the photos!


Shhhh  ... we're not alone ....... eyes and ears are everywhere ....... whisper and only talk when it's about what you had for lunch ........ warning: they're watching and recording ..... privacy is only in the most remote darkest corners of the Earth, and even then, don't let your guard down for a second .........  be afraid, be very afraid ........ you have something they want .... and when they're ready ..... they'll come get it .......  and no, it's not the government ..... it's THEM ... yes, THEM ......... the ones that  ...   that   ..  that ..... I can't talk now ..... I have to go ... will explain later  ......... Shhhhh  ...    not a sound ........


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 24, 2015)

Toro said:


> Big Brother is watching you.



Google's photo montage tracking my whereabouts is the proof.

I took a photo of a cute dog begging scraps at a fish fry and when it went to GoogleDrive, Google knew the location. I never entered the location and until now, I had no idea Google was matching my photos with my GPS coordinates

It's not a joke and I turned off my phone GPS this morning


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2015)

Digital photos have data embedded in them and most likely you never selected "do not share" so your uploaded photos are geotagged.  Digital camers have GPS embedded in them and is part of the data in each picture taken (longitude and latitude) so pretty much anyone can see where the photo was taken.  Don't blame Google if they're using EXIF to enhance the user experience, some people want that. 
Also criminals make use of that technology also............


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Digital photos have data embedded in them and most likely you never selected "do not share" so your uploaded photos are geotagged.  Digital camers have GPS embedded in them and is part of the data in each picture taken (longitude and latitude) so pretty much anyone can see where the photo was taken.  Don't blame Google if they're using EXIF to enhance the user experience, some people want that.
> Also criminals make use of that technology also............



OK thank you for clearing that up


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 24, 2015)

Title should be changed to: "At first I thought Google was evil, now I know that they're just using EXIF to enhance my experience"


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 24, 2015)

Show us the pictures


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 24, 2015)

drifter said:


> Show us the pictures




















WTF I haven't seen Esso in 30 years in the USA


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 24, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Just back from Barbados and took about 200 pictures. Shortly after adding  them to Google drive a little movie pops up and matches the picture with the location. Airport, Hilton, Oistens etc. I never entered the locations but Google was tracking where and when I took the photos!



Which it undoubtedly says in the user agreement you didn't read.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 24, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Just back from Barbados and took about 200 pictures. Shortly after adding  them to Google drive a little movie pops up and matches the picture with the location. Airport, Hilton, Oistens etc. I never entered the locations but Google was tracking where and when I took the photos!
> ...



Who reads User Agreements?


----------



## guno (Apr 24, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Just back from Barbados and took about 200 pictures. Shortly after adding  them to Google drive a little movie pops up and matches the picture with the location. Airport, Hilton, Oistens etc. I never entered the locations but Google was tracking where and when I took the photos!




They are watching you Frankie!!


----------



## westwall (Apr 24, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Just back from Barbados and took about 200 pictures. Shortly after adding  them to Google drive a little movie pops up and matches the picture with the location. Airport, Hilton, Oistens etc. I never entered the locations but Google was tracking where and when I took the photos!







Yup.  So is Amazon.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 24, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Lawyers. That's about it though. South Park had a great episode about this "Humancentipad" 

"Frothgar: 	'Kay, this says he agreed to be taken and made part of any experiments Apple wants to perform.
Stan: 	Yeah, but it's all a mistake. He actually didn't read the agreement.
Frothgar: 	[scratches his head] He didn't read it?
Butters: 	We know. It's preposterous."


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 24, 2015)

Great pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 24, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Show us the pictures
> ...



  So how was it? The wife and I are thinking about a different island this time around.


----------



## jillian (Apr 24, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Just back from Barbados and took about 200 pictures. Shortly after adding  them to Google drive a little movie pops up and matches the picture with the location. Airport, Hilton, Oistens etc. I never entered the locations but Google was tracking where and when I took the photos!



that's scary.

fwiw, I was in montreal recently. since then the hotel we stayed at keeps popping up in ads on this site.

gotta love modern technology.


----------



## midcan5 (Apr 24, 2015)

Sometimes I wished my cameras had location information stored in file.  I am reluctant to store anything online as I have sold several pictures and don't what to see them elsewhere. All my slides and BW negatives have contact sheets that sometimes helps find area, but when someone asks I can only approximate location. Today I often take road and route signs to help pinpoint place.


----------



## jillian (Apr 24, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



I don't think most lawyers read them either.


----------



## midcan5 (Apr 24, 2015)

jillian said:


> fwiw, I was in montreal recently. since then the hotel we stayed at keeps popping up in ads on this site.
> 
> gotta love modern technology.



Jillian,  Type 'where am I' in google.

I clear cache constantly for that reason too.


----------



## jillian (Apr 24, 2015)

midcan5 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > fwiw, I was in montreal recently. since then the hotel we stayed at keeps popping up in ads on this site.
> ...



I did. It's off by a few miles. and put me in a different borough.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Just back from Barbados and took about 200 pictures. Shortly after adding  them to Google drive a little movie pops up and matches the picture with the location. Airport, Hilton, Oistens etc. I never entered the locations but Google was tracking where and when I took the photos!



Your first mistake was trusting GEVIL in the first place.    You are not a customer; you are a product.




7264 by boedicca on US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 24, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



It was phenomenal. The weather was actually cloudy most of the time but that was a blessing because I haven't spent much time in the Sun since I used to live at Jones Beach during the summers. I forgot to put lotion on my pasty white legs and got lobstered after about 2 hours of Sun poking through the clouds

I highly recommend Champers restaurant. We made our reservation 1 hour before sunset and I got the photo above as a result.

Tourism is the number 1 industry on the Island so the people are very friendly. Rum is also very big and they imagine that after 300 years of trying, they've made it drinkable all by itself -- not in my book.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 24, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Title should be changed to: "At first I thought Google was evil, now I know that they're just using EXIF to enhance my experience"


With BETA....


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 24, 2015)

You can also turn off Chrome and Google tracking..


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 24, 2015)

If you have Location Services turned on, on your iPhone (most people do) and Locations is turned on for Camera, many people's are...take and send someone a photo - and anyone VERY easily can see your GPS coordinates instantly.
On a PS with Win 7 or above, all they have to do is select properties...summary...whallaaa...same with a mac.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2015)

jillian said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


That's cause New York is screwed up anyway........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2015)

midcan5 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > fwiw, I was in montreal recently. since then the hotel we stayed at keeps popping up in ads on this site.
> ...


It knows I'm in El Paso but doesn't know where in El Paso I am.......  There's a reason for that........ 
As for my cell phone I only turn on the location tracker when I need it, (getting directions, etc), when I'm done I turn it off.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


All google crap is off. Google simply doesn´t respect privacy.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Exactly what I do. 
There are several 'spy apps" that can be installed on smart phones without the users knowledge that shows real  time GPS. The installer can see 24 hrs a day where someone is, or at least where there phone is. 
You have kids everywhere installing apps right and left from unknown websites...way - way -way more dangerous than installing programs off the internet on a computer.
How easy it is for a criminal/stalker to real time track someone with a smartphone is unbelievable. As well as see through the camera.

What


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...


Sorry but yes they do, it's up to the user to select that don't share/track option.  Personally I believe users should have to opt in, not opt out but since I'm not yet Emperor for life I can't force them to do it the ethical way........ or what I consider the ethical way.......


----------



## jillian (Apr 24, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...



Have you ever tried finding your way around Boston?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 24, 2015)

jillian said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Where?


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Violating privacy is their only business model.
Criticism of Google - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## jillian (Apr 25, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



they aren't violating your privacy. you voluntarily participate. and you first have to HAVE an expectation of privacy. of course, you can always turn off your location services.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 25, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


I am sorry you are in El Paso...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 25, 2015)

Google can't find my address on the map..Which is fine....


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 25, 2015)

life must be good if that is your bitch of the day...your photos of your Barbados trip have been ...whatever...

you can be sure a fucking debbie downer sometimes....


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 25, 2015)

jillian said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Gathering locations isn´t Google´s only service. And there is no guarantee that your GPS is indeed off when you think you´ve turned it off.


----------



## jillian (Apr 25, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





Bleipriester said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



i'm pretty sure it is. but then again i don't care and i'm not one of those people who won't use E-Z pass because the gubmint might know where i am.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 25, 2015)

jillian said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Google knows much more about you. When you visited which websites for example. I am using ghostery in the hope it will prevent facebook, google and co to spy on me. You know, the facebook button´s simple presence is tracking you, you don´t even have to hit it. You have exactly NO privacy if you don´t do something about it. It is like the floor you are walking on is tracking you in the real life.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 25, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Apple is little better. And when you combine Apple and Facebook on an iphone that has location services turned on?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 25, 2015)

I had something happened that really pissed me off last week.
Hulu Plus had stopped working on Roku. 
I was on the Hulu Plus website...and I posted a complaint on their support page.
Little did I know that post..and about 50 others who kept posting on this same support thread - also posted on my face book page!!
It practically took over my page - and of course everyone who is my "friend" on Facebook was seeing the same posts on their site.
 So I looked into how this happened.
Apparently when I signed up for HULU, on that page was an "agreement" where I "agreed" that my login was tied to Facebook. And of course they had the "right" to post on my facebook page at will.
 It took me a good 10 minutes to find the privacy settings on HULU to turn off this bullshit.
Keep in mind I use ABP and NoScript.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 25, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


I dont know it on iOS but you can turn it off in the fb settings regardless of your android phone settings.


----------



## jillian (Apr 25, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Yes. They track what you search etc.  I just don't worry about it.  

It doesn't know what floor you're on. As I said they couldn't even tell what borough I was in.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 25, 2015)

jillian said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Suerly, they create user profiles and sell them - Like facebook does.


----------



## Aktas (Apr 25, 2015)

Shit Germany and its shit capital - Shits!! I cuss it. God help.


----------



## jillian (Apr 25, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



A lot of companies do that. Maybe I shouldn't be so sanguine about it but I am.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 26, 2015)

jillian said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Maybe. I don´t feel so good with that knowledge.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 26, 2015)

Aktas said:


> Shit Germany and its shit capital - Shits!! I cuss it. God help.


Here is an advance for you


----------



## jillian (Apr 26, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



fair enough.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (May 22, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Just back from Barbados and took about 200 pictures. Shortly after adding  them to Google drive a little movie pops up and matches the picture with the location. Airport, Hilton, Oistens etc. I never entered the locations but Google was tracking where and when I took the photos!



Bing's evil. Everytime I try going to Bing it crashes the browser. Used to work, doesn't any more. Whereas Google works normally and fine.


----------

